# BFD with 2 subs - question



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

When calibrating my system with 2 subs do I need to do it with one sub at a time (separately) or together?
Thanks,
Erle


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll get different opinions on that question.

Those that promote playing and calibrating the two at a time usually got lucky and mistook their 'sample of one' as the way it should be. 

If you would like my advice, I would test each one first to get a feel for what they look like at your listening position. 

Then without any further ado, see what they both look like in concert and decide if you're one of the chosen lucky few.

Hopefully you realize that unless the two subs are the exactly the same, you're in for quite a challenge...

brucek


----------

